# Did anybody LAPPED their AMD FX 8350 or 6300 ?



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2013)

Hai,

I want to know that did anybody lapped their AMD FX 8350 or 6300. How is it done and what type of sand paper is needed to do lapping? how may times should one lap before getting a mirror finish? Can one lap also the CPU Cooler surface to decrease temps. Is there any guide to do such a thing and  unlike Intel, AMD have pins on the other side. So how to do the lapping without the pins getting bent...


----------



## lywyre (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope you know what you are doing. Do be careful else you might have to spend for another

Here are a few links that could help:
How to Lap your Amd Processor - x4 940 Pictures! - AMD - Overclocking
*www.pcauthority.com.au/Feature/135165,atomic-guide-to-cpu-lapping.aspx
AMD Phenom II x4 965 Black Edition Lapping...... - Trubritar Forums - Absolutely Phenomenal!
Lapping your Processor Simlified - YouTube
Lapped my FX-8350, 4.3GHz OC'ed temps lowered by 9°C - AnandTech Forums


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 23, 2013)

lywyre said:


> I hope you know what you are doing. Do be careful else you might have to spend for another
> 
> Here are a few links that could help:
> How to Lap your Amd Processor - x4 940 Pictures! - AMD - Overclocking
> ...



Thanks very much mate...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 24, 2013)

thanks for this thread never knew this mate 
overcloking to 4.4 is safe ?


----------



## lywyre (Sep 26, 2013)

I haven't done it myself and have no plans to. But curiosity usually gets the better of me, so I will some day.

Are you going ahead? If yes, do let us know the results


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 26, 2013)

lywyre said:


> I haven't done it myself and have no plans to. But curiosity usually gets the better of me, so I will some day.
> 
> Are you going ahead? If yes, do let us know the results



Yes I am going to Lap my AMD FX 8320 or if I buy a new AMD APU I will certainly do it. I will post pics of Lapping also. The decreased temps and the difference also I will post mate.
For Lapping one should buy Automotive Sand Paper of 400 grits, 800 grits, 1000 grits, 2000 grits and finally 3000 grits. One should use Flat Glass Surface to lap on by placing the sand paper on it and it takes about 2-4 hours to lap one CPU and about the same time to lap one after market cooler also.



TheHumanBot said:


> thanks for this thread never knew this mate
> overcloking to 4.4 is safe ?


  If you have lapped them the temps will decrease by about 8-10 degrees celsius. So 4.4Ghz is always safe only after lapping both the CPU and after market Cooler.


----------

